# Secret Spots as Promised



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

13 Reef29 28 4394 53 7559 Reefs28 31 6794 53 7859 Reefs29 31 6794 53 7863 Reefs29 33 3394 55 0075 Reefs29 36 4094 57 23Anahuac Pocket29 42 7594 42 41Anahuac Reefs29 32 5594 35 46Anderson Reef29 30 2094 47 85April Fool Reef29 28 8594 54 98Arcadia Reef #129 01 7595 12 59Arcadia Reef #229 01 5695 12 22Archies Reef29 30 5694 48 95Bart s Pass29 31 8994 49 41Bastrop Bay Reef #129 06 5095 11 15Bastrop Bay Reef #229 06 2495 10 60Bastrop Bay Reef #329 05 3495 11 26Bastrop Bay Reef #429 05 6495 10 59Bastrop Bayou Reef #129 06 5095 11 15Baycliff HL&P Spillway29 30 5594 57 45Baytown HL&P Spillway29 45 1394 48 85Bayview Reef29 31 5494 59 21Beazley Reefs29 39 2394 52 65Bent Pipe Reef29 36 0594 58 22Bird Island Cove29 10 9795 00 95Bird Island Flats29 06 2395 08 61Bishop Bay Bayou Mouths29 06 3295 11 65Bishop bay Spoils and Reefs29 04 9595 10 30Bob s Nob Reef29 31 0094 36 00Buckshot Reefs29 32 2494 40 40Bull Shoals29 29 1994 47 03C Reef29 29 0994 49 62Carancahau Cove29 12 3694 59 00Carancahau Reef #429 13 0094 59 30Carancahua Reef29 12 8495 00 25Carancahua Reef #229 13 2995 00 00Carancahua Reef #329 13 0094 59 68Carancahua Reef #529 13 1195 00 85Carancahua Reef #629 12 5894 59 77Catfish Reef29 30 9294 45 00Cedar Bayou Chan. #229 40 6194 56 33Cedar Bayou Chan. Reef #129 41 0194 57 08Cedar Bayou Channel Reef #229 40 6194 56 33Cedar Point Oil Field & Shellpads29 39 0094 56 00Chocolate Bay Channel Reef #129 12 3095 11 05Chocolate Bay Spoils and Reef29 11 1595 07 15Christman Bay Grass29 03 1095 10 17Christmas Bay Spoils and Reefs29 02 5395 12 13Clamshell Reef29 35 2094 45 49Clamshell Reef29 31 1594 51 74Clear Lake Piers29 33 4195 02 21Clearlake HL&P Discharge29 33 4295 04 48Cold Pass29 04 1995 08 43Confederate Reef #229 16 6094 55 65Confederate Reef, S. and N. Deer Islands29 15 8194 55 30Courthouse Reef29 33 9094 59 98Cowshed Reefs 29 32 4194 48 43Cross Island Reef29 30 5094 52 26Dee s Reef29 30 1194 48 40DEEP Hole29 32 0094 50 70Deep Reef29 30 8094 40 57Dickenson Bay Reef #129 28 1294 55 45Dickenson Channel Reef #129 28 1094 56 79Dickenson Channel Reef #229 27 9094 56 27Dickenson Channel Reef #329 27 7194 55 88Dickenson Channel Reef #429 27 5294 54 86Dickenson Channel Reef #529 27 7394 54 17Dickenson Channel Reef #629 27 6494 53 47Dickenson Marsh & Island Reefs29 27 7994 55 40Dickinson Channel Reef #429 27 5294 54 86Dollar Reef29 26 8394 52 32Dollar Reef #129 26 2394 52 90Dow Reef29 38 8594 54 20Drum Village Reef #129 31 5094 41 24Drum Village Reef #229 31 7194 41 63Dry Hole Reef29 35 8894 51 64Dry Hole Reef29 35 8894 51 64Eagle Point Reef29 30 7494 54 62Earnest Reefs29 31 9794 52 22East Channel Reef #129 32 0594 53 51East Channel Reef #229 33 1894 54 50East Channel Reef #329 35 2394 56 10East Channel Reef #429 39 1094 58 01East Galveston Shell Reef29 18 4094 49 92East Snake Island Reef29 21 7294 51 33East Swan Lake Reef29 20 6494 52 03Eddies Reef29 37 4594 43 50Elliot s Reef29 42 2594 51 25Experimental Reef29 29 4994 52 86Fat Rat Pass29 28 5594 38 83Feenor Flats Area29 20 4194 42 76Fisher Shoals29 40 3094 51 19Fort Travis29 21 5394 45 48Found Reef #129 35 3594 52 75Found Reef #129 35 3594 52 75Four Bit Reef29 27 8094 50 62French y Reef #229 31 3894 36 12Frenchy s Reef29 31 5894 36 15Galveston Yacht Basin29 19 3194 46 53Gaspipe Reef29 30 9294 47 45Green s Reef29 15 2594 59 01


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

What?


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice selection of coordinates. You are the most helpful person on the board. You also shared with me your directions for a oxygen tank aeration system a while back. 

I fish Matorgorda Bay but have not found enough fish worthy of any special GPS coordinates other than those on Hotspot, etc. For my education, what is the # sign for? I assume all the coordinates are in the following format: xx xx.xx with no space separating the next series. Some of them seem to have 4 digits at the beginning. I will take a stab at some of these if I ever get to Galveston area. I need to learn the best tide and time of year for selected spots.

Thanks again.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

What datum are you using?


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

johnd, thanks for posting up. I know where 80% of these are so they are not secret. Since my GPS died a few weeks ago, this will help in updating my new GPS. Since I don't get down to the SLP/Bastop/Christmas area too much these will help out if we venture into the area.


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

doh! to bad i dont have a gps system


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Johnd!!! I don't know if I will use it. You just sent me info on building or repairing my greenlight a couple weeks ago. This board is a great board. I enjoy it. I guess a guide on the board rubbed you the wrong way. I would like to read what he said. I'll look for it. Anything I can help with, let me know. I service computers.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry, this does not look like what I posted. What I thought I posted was neat and in order. I have 250 GPS points. Once I figure out how to make it right I will post them. During this try the pop-up said it had to many characters and I thought I deleted it. Guess not.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I've got the spots. I just need you to tell me when the fish are there.


----------



## texsport68 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Frenchy's?*

Me and my dad fished frenchys reef back in the mid to late 80's, and did very well in the fall for reds and sand trout. I had heard they removed Frenchy in the early 90's, does anyone know this to be true. We haven't fished it in years.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

noobie question.
can any1 telll me how to put these coordination into my garmin III plus gps?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

The instructions can.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

thank you for sharing this. i reallly appreciate it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

johnd said:


> Sorry, this does not look like what I posted. What I thought I posted was neat and in order. I have 250 GPS points. Once I figure out how to make it right I will post them. During this try the pop-up said it had to many characters and I thought I deleted it. Guess not.


here is a link to the same spots a little neater... I just happen to run across these both at the same time LOL!! after real quick sample it appears to be the same list

http://www.***.org/saltfish/multi/texas/T17334.htm

well it wont link correctly so here put into your browser the *** is V M I with out spaces and lower case 
http://www.***.org/saltfish/multi/texas/T17334.htm


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*secret spots*

Now I just need reefs H-Z a good GPS, what bait to use and what time to potlick each reef

thanks for the info...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> here is a link to the same spots a little neater... I just happen to run across these both at the same time LOL!! after real quick sample it appears to be the same list
> 
> http://www.***.org/saltfish/multi/texas/T17334.htm
> 
> ...


its w m i but that is a banned word around here. lol


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Gilbert said:


> its w m i but that is a banned word around here. lol


yeah found that out when it wouldn't come out.. good catch I Put a V didn't I!!! :headknock


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

texsport68 said:


> Me and my dad fished frenchys reef back in the mid to late 80's, and did very well in the fall for reds and sand trout. I had heard they removed Frenchy in the early 90's, does anyone know this to be true. We haven't fished it in years.


Frenchy's it still there. Go to where you think it is and drift with your powerpole down until you hear some hard crunch.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

[email protected] those are coordinates of Heart Breaker, 2_4_1 Telephone Rd, Gent Club Galleria, Diamond Club, etc... BTW, did you get them from Sharkchum!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

dorado172 said:


> Now I just need reefs H-Z a good GPS, what bait to use and what time to potlick each reef
> 
> thanks for the info...


Speaking of "H" reefs, there is a reef in east bay not too many people know about. It is called Hanna's reef. I hear trout are biting good over there right now on banjo minnows and helicopter lures.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I know a lot of those spots, have them saved on my phone app. Will check out the rest. I've entered coordinates before on the upper LLM, into my phone, leaving them public. People come behind me and delete them....


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> Speaking of "H" reefs, there is a reef in east bay not too many people know about. It is called Hanna's reef. I hear trout are biting good over there right now on banjo minnows and helicopter lures.


Great now everybody is gonna be crowding me this weekend. You didn't have to mention the helicopter lures too, now I'll never catch another trout there!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Sure would be nice if they outlawed GPS'S! Fished many years without one and just a depth flasher!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lots of dead reef out there. Things have changed drastically in the last 6years alone, but hey it's a start.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

There are maps at every grocery, tackle, and gas station here in Aransas County for this kind of thing. Doesn't put anyone on fish, but it certainly will tell you where your boat can and can't go and where you might be able to wade. Better a map/GPS than people just putt-putting around the bay making noise, rutting up seagrass and crashing into reefs.


----------



## Johnny Awesome (Mar 29, 2015)

capt. david said:


> Sure would be nice if they outlawed GPS'S! Fished many years without one and just a depth flasher!!!


Back in the day, my dad would head out in the fall in east bay. Foggy as heck, just a flasher (that hardly ever worked) and wind up exactly where he wanted to be. I'd a been going in circles...and shooting flares....


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I don't see whats so special about that list of spots. All of those plus many more are already shown and listed on the latest version of Hook-n-Line Boat Fishing Map. I suggest anyone wanting this info get a map so you can see exactly where the coordinates will lead you to.

Also, be cautious about the list in johnd's post and the one that Joe Cranton posted. I checked a couple that didn't look right and there are some transposed numbers. One that comes to mind is Cow Shed Reef. Hook-n-Line shows it correctly.

Also, be careful about hanging out with that guy Joe Cranton. He's been known to associate with several shady characters. For that matter, also watch out for John Kerwin. If rubbed the wrong way he's liable to pull your arse out through your throat just for fun.:fish:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I've been there!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

.

For that matter, also watch out for John Kerwin. If rubbed the wrong way he's liable to pull your arse out through your throat just for fun.:fish:[/QUOTE]

LOL! Just how big o boy are ya! Im gonna have to open a 55 gallon drum of whooparse on ya! LOL!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Johnny Awesome said:


> Back in the day, my dad would head out in the fall in east bay. Foggy as heck, just a flasher (that hardly ever worked) and wind up exactly where he wanted to be. I'd a been going in circles...and shooting flares....


I remember in the fall many times running out of Crawley's on Trinity Bay with my Dad in the fog....he'd watch the compass and stop after a certain period of time. When the fog lifted we'd be in Jack's pocket every time...working the birds. Back when you'd have a pile of birds a couple of acres big, and no potlickers.....those definately were the good ol days.

Also finding reefs by getting lined up with landmarks and guesstimating how far out to be....then poking with a long cane pole until you hit shell. Good times 

Didn't need no stinking GPS then....but I sure enjoy having it now.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

We will be fishing with plastics from the boat. Depending on the temperature we may throw Tops before we leave the canal.

Take 61st street to the Seawall. Turn right on the Seawall and go 6.4 mile to Pabst Rd. Right on Pabst to the stop sign on Stewart. Go through the stop sign into Spanish Grant to the next stop sign. 


I'm curious to know where you got the Flounder in my area. We used to catch them in the front of the canal when it comes out into Starvation from Spanish grant.

One cold front this week will cause the coves to turn on. The water temps need to be in the low 50's before the fish move out into the mid bay. The bigger trout will stay in the Coves. I'm still waiting on Dana's to turn on. Last year at the end of November I was freezing and we limited with the smallest Trout was about 23". We also had about three Flounder. My experience in Dana's is if the big Trout are in the cove the Redfish will not be there and vise-verse. 



To answer your question; the coves will improve with the dropping temps until the water temps drop below 55 degrees. The big Trout will stack-up into the deeper area's of the coves which could be only on foot difference. I learned that fishing Dana's in the winter. The cold does not seem to bother the Reds. The Flounder will stack-up in the mouths of the coves where it may be deeper or the mouth of marsh channels that dump into the coves. If your fishing for Flounder, in lets say Offats I fish the drop-offs to 20' from the shoreline and close to the docks leading to deeper water. This time of year the flounder will stack up in a cove in Offats. This very small cove is 16' deep and it is where the A&M sailing school keeps their little sail boats. This last year they built a dock in the cove for the big sail boats which have been anchored in there as long as I can remember.

I am all over offats Bayou. The wade fishing is all around the runway light pier. If you go down 99st I believe you stay to the left until you get to the subdivision that surrounds the turn basin. Then you stay to the right. You will cross a little bridge where the golf course dumps into the turn basin. The golf course will be on your right. If you were to continue to the end of the road it will dead end and then you can take a right and it takes you to where the road ends and then you have sand that you can drive on. A lot of kayakers and waders put in here. I very seldom wade. I am usualy in a boat and will fish from 61st, Moody Gardens and all the way to the last reef at the mouth of Offats. 


The wife and I mostly catch and release until winter. Winter is the time of year when when you haul as much meat to the house as possible. I catch alot of fish from October to January. This allows me to have numerous fish fry's on the block and at work. I live in Spanish Grant. The fishing is outstanding at times just off my dock. Sunday while waiting for my fishing bud I caught an 18" Trout and a 17" Flounder. My brother will come down on the weekends and stay out there all night fishing. A high in coming tide is best. I will catch at least one five pound trout a month using top-waters. That is fishing every evening before dark. After dark they will not touch a top-water. Offats is one of my best spots in the Summer for Pot-licking. There is a lot of Flouder in Offats. Sunday we fished in front of the house North of the runway lights and did not do well. There is a 6' gut in front of the houses and it come up quickly to three feet. The three foot flat runs all the way over to the main channel. Come October the Flounder will stack up on that flat.


Here is a John ? post I had from past years.


----------

